# NDS Backup Tool Wifi v0.31f



## Urza (Jun 23, 2008)

*NDS Backup Tool Wifi v0.31f*
Improved stability




Update to the wifi version of Rudolph's NDS ROM dumping utility, "NDS Backup Tool". This release supposedly improves stability over the last. Download below.




Download 



Developer Blog


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 23, 2008)

So.. I guess you need a slot2 card for this?


----------



## Urza (Jun 23, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> So.. I guess you need a slot2 card for this?


No.


----------



## pasc (Jun 23, 2008)

If I recall right, this backups through wifi, directly to the PC.

Man, I hope the GBA_Exp_loader and (more importantly) the gba_backuptool (which is still 0.1 since it's release) get updated.


----------



## Calafas (Jun 23, 2008)

I love this tool, and it doesnt take a Slot-2 device to work, works fine on my M3 Simply.   :]


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 23, 2008)

Despite it being slow to the point of uselessness


----------



## Calafas (Jun 23, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Despite it being slow to the point of uselessness tongue.gif



Heh, well im just using it to grab the SAV files from my game carts, so i can sell them but keep the saves.  It takes a few seconds to grab the SAV files, which is all i want   xP


----------



## WB3000 (Jun 23, 2008)

This is a great program, nice to see it's still being worked on. For those who just want to backup their own games and not be downloading everything, this is perfect.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 23, 2008)

With this someone can upload FFTA


----------



## science (Jun 24, 2008)

I used the one designed for the 3 in 1 and it worked perfectly, but I couldn't get this one to work


----------



## WB3000 (Jun 24, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I used the one designed for the 3 in 1 and it worked perfectly, but I couldn't get this one to work



I believe this requires a FTP server to be setup at home. It's easy to do but can lower the security of your computer if you leave it on (people trying to bruteforce it all the time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I installed one just for this, and when I'm not using it I leave it off.


----------



## science (Jun 24, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that probably explains it. But seeing as I have a 3 in 1, and a Supercard slot 2, this will be my last resort that I will probably never have to use


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

I prefer using the slot 2 version made for EZ FLash IV instead.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 24, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> I believe this requires a FTP server to be setup at home. It's easy to do but can lower the security of your computer if you leave it on (...)



No it won't. Routers come with firewalls, so no one can get to your FTP server.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 24, 2008)

If only there was something like this but to pull GBA saves. =[ One can dream.


----------



## jeronz (Jun 24, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> If only there was something like this but to pull GBA saves. =[ One can dream.



There is. I can't remember the name though! There definitely is though because I took the save out of my final fantasy tactics advance cart.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jun 24, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> If only there was something like this but to pull GBA saves. =[ One can dream.


If you've got a slot-2 device, use Chishm's cart_save program.  If you've got a slot-1 device, use Rudolph's GBA Backup Tool (some games not supported).


----------



## jesterscourt (Jun 24, 2008)

DanTheManMS said:
			
		

> imgod22222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is Chain of Memories one of the games that isn't supported by Rudolph's GBA backup tool, because that's the one GBA game save I really want to keep as I put the most time into that GBA game.


----------



## Narin (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm, this is a handy little program. I have both the 3 in 1 version and the WiFi version, They come in handy at times.


----------



## Sir_Voe (Jun 24, 2008)

This is pretty handy. I was able to use the Wii homebrew FTPii, as my server. Though I got a "failed" message at the end, the dumped file works.


----------



## beautifulbeast (Jun 24, 2008)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> DanTheManMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, Chain of Memories works perfectly with Rudolph's loader. I should know because I'm playing it right now. Actually, I don't know of any game that doesn't work with this loader.


----------



## JPH (Jun 24, 2008)

Sweet, but I prefer the Slot-2 dumper as it is _much_ faster and easier to do.


----------



## kazumi213 (Jun 24, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Sweet, but I prefer the Slot-2 dumper as it is _much_ faster and easier to do.



Absolutely agree, but last time I tried, only the Wi-Fi version was able to get a working dump from the DS-X.

Regarding save types not supported (read and write) by Rudolph's, I'm not sure, maybe the FLASH 1024 kbit like in GBA Pokemon series?


----------



## teapea (Jun 24, 2008)

Are there any English instuctions for this? 

I could do with getting some save data from my original carts - but never been able to 'cos I don't have a slot 2 adaptor - until now it seems.


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm confused, can someone tell me what all this does and how it works? Sorry for sounding like a dumbass, but I want to be sure I got it right, because it sounds great!


----------



## Calafas (Jun 24, 2008)

solange82200, it lets you take the .nds file, or just the .SAV file from a genuine game cart and back it up to your computer using Slot-1 devices.


----------



## playallday (Jun 24, 2008)

teapea said:
			
		

> Are there any English instuctions for this?


Here's the site in English http://translate.google.ca/translate?u=htt...en&ie=UTF-8
Here's a Translate one by google:

====== NDS Backup Tool Wifi V0.31f ======

Wifi using the FTP, NDS ROM of data backup SAVE / and RESUTOA
ROM image back up tool.
SAVE NDS ROM of data corruption and other defects are possible to occur
Please at your own risk.



"NDS_Backup_Tool_Wifi.nds" is, DLDI to support the use of appropriate MAJIKON
Please patch. By default, has not yet introduced.
DLDI is not available, please be used. If such a network
Set the initial value will be adjusted to the environment if you please.

"NDS_Backup_Tool_Wifi.ini" network editor to modify the environment.
SD root, "NDS_Backup_Tool_Wifi.nds" and "NDS_Backup_Tool_Wifi.ini" copy.
"NDS_Backup_Tool_Wifi.ini" If there are no network configuration is the initial value.
PC side FTPD (FTP server).


Network (FTPD) to fill in such settings. '#' And '!' Subsequent comments of the line and characters are treated.
ServerIP 192.168.0.10
FTPD (FTP server) IP address (default is, 192.168.0.10).
ServerPort 21
FTPD (FTP server) systems to specify the port number (an initial value of 21).
FileDir
Backed-up files to manage FTPD (FTP server) specifies the directory
(Initial value of the home directory).

FTPUser anonymous
FTPD (FTP servers) to sign the user to specify the hours (initial value is, anonymous).
FTPPassword anonymous @ anonymous
FTPD (FTP servers) to log into password (default is, anonymous @ anonymous).

SaveFile 0
SAVE ROM to back up the file size when SAV. The size of the specified number
The unit is KByte. 0 ROM If you specify the size of SAVE (an initial value of 0).
R4/M3S the case of 512, DSLink if you want to please 520.
Trim
NDS ROM hours to back up the unused area if you want to trim the (initial value, Trim).


"NDS_Backup_Tool_Wifi.nds" program.
  In, Save Backup Save Restore Rom Backup mode.

(Save Backup)
: SAV specified contents of the file, ROM as a backup to update the contents of SAVE.
*: Create a new file in the SAV, ROM backup of the contents of SAVE.
SAV automatically created by the file name is, GameTitle_Gamecode_No.sav.
No, 00 and 99 to automatically calculate.

(Save Restore)
: SAV specified contents of the file, ROM RESUTOA to the SAVE (write).
: ROM area of SAVE 0 xFF initialized.

(Rom Backup)
: NDS specified contents of the file, ROM dump the contents of the update as a backup.
: Create a new file to the NDS, ROM dump the contents of a backup.
NDS automatically created by the file name is, GameTitle_GamecodeRomVer.nds.
The same name already exists in the files are automatically??.

(Common)
: Slot-1 NDS ROM of the exchange.
: FTPD (FTP servers) to update the list of files. On the way to change the configuration file server
If you want.
: To terminate the program, NDS off.




Each FTPD (FTP server) features (KUSE) is different. All FTPD not necessarily in the security operation.
We recommend that nekosogiFTPd (RaidenFTPD also works to verify that.)
SAVE ROM, to determine if you can not type, Unknown will be displayed. Unknown is displayed or patently
SAVE different type ROM will appear again and also set the ROM set ROM is the message
Any questions please contact us.
FTP protocol currently in the DS ? PC (send) is unstable and slow.
Also, you may not be successfully transferred.
FTPD (FTP server), depending on, DS ? PC (send) speed of 20 KB / Sec extent. 32MB of ROM backup
It may take 25 to 30 minutes, so you connect the AC adapter to work with patience, please.
ROM card, a time may not be correctly recognized (???several times to make you may be able to recognize).
Macronix1024Mbit (128MB) and the DEITERU "improve recognition adapter" or use the base to coordinate the terminal, please.



Encryption is the structure ROM, GBATEK reference we refer to
(http://nocash.emubase.de/gbatek.htm # dscartridgesencryptionfirmware).
SAVE determine the type and type of FLASH Read / Write / Erase routine, SaTa's REIN to help us
.
Japanese fonts in the public's support TARO Shinonome Gothic 12 dot on the data we used to.
The icon is, NAYUTA's use (in addition to the direct YONSANKARAMO receive.)
SANTARO NAYUTA SANJI YONSAN SaTa's support, thank you.



V0.0 2007/7/16
V0.0a 2007/7/17 FLASH type of writing is erased routine feature did not fix the
V0.0b 2007/7/19 PC ? DS (recv) is not working properly for, Save Restore the data corruption that was fixed
V0.1 2007/8/01 ROM backup implementation
V0.1a 2007/8/02 backup / RESUTOA during the confirmation message added. The progress bar shows bugs
V0.1b 2007/8/02 interim super, "The Legend of Zelda (Phantom Hourglass)" SAVE support (untested)

V0.3 2007/8/16 official version. I worry about it (labeling system bugs, card recognition, etc.) to slightly modify
Gamecode non-alphanumeric characters' @ 'to convert it, but the OS is not available for a' _ 'change
Flash 4M type of automatic judgement, Zelda and Pokemon forcing compatible (Eigo Zuke???the household diary)
(Save Restore) of  in, SAVE to add space to initialize
New ROM backup file name to add ROM Version
ini files in, FTPD add to the specified directory
Save the type of EEPROM 64K (8KB) / 512K (64KB) how to determine when changes
Hall's V0.31 2007/8/19 BINZU for automatic acquisition of IP from a DHCP for changes to the embedded
V0.31c 2007/9/25 wifilib 0.3.3 to use. V0.31 DHCP support, and the new DS defect in a specific channel
Unavailable problem has been resolved (?).???backup when I tried to respond to the interim.
V0.31d 2007/10/22 V0.31c data is backed up garbage to solve a problem.
wifilib create a library is not like a pardon had not been made.
V0.31e 2008/2/8 in??, dswifi 0.3.4 has been released to know???changed.
Some kind of stable and fast?
Did you mean V0.31f 2008/6/18, a little communication may be stable?


Please ====== important ========================================= ===========================
Backup ROM image of the use of the personal use only, please.
ROM image backed up and sale of transfer of such acts can never be distributed, please do not.
Also, this tool is conducive to these irregularities does not.
================================================== ======================================

by Rudolph (emperor)*


----------



## teapea (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome - got it working... however must have pressed L or R at some point - because instead of saving my save file - I erased the save file portion of the ROM! DOH!!! 

Maybe this needs an "Are you sure?" bit before it performs this operation. 

Oh well - looks like I'm going to have fun beating ALL the staff ghosts on MK again at some point now!!!


----------



## Brainy142 (Jun 25, 2008)

I wish I could have gotten it to work... Dam error :


----------



## Darth_Leonidas (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm using pokemon diamond and I saved the SAV file from my retail cart I edited it and now...how do I transfer the SAV file back?


----------



## Adrian DX (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm having serious trouble getting this to work on my M3 Real.

No matter how many times I rewrite the config file or from how many places I grab this homebrew, It seems that it never loads the actual .ini file, and just goes with it's default settings instead (IP - 192.168.0.10, Port - 21, UN - anonymous, PW - anonymous, SFS - Auto, RBT - Not Trim).

Anyone got any tips?
I've tried using SavSender, but I only managed to backup my Pokémon Diamond save and its really important for me that I can get to backup my GH On Tour save >_>;


----------



## pantomime (Apr 11, 2009)

both files need to be on the root of your sd card


----------



## gramin (Apr 16, 2009)

I got this working fine, but it won't read any of the cards I put in, it say's to take it out and put it in again, but it won't read them.

Using a DSi btw. Guess it doesn't work on the DSi?

I'll have to use my GF's lite later today!


----------



## TheBlastMage (Apr 17, 2009)

since this has been bumped recently i'm going to use this instead of making a new thread:

i've backed up my save file from platinum and then edited it with pokesav so that i could level up my pokemon easily, but when i try to restore it to the cartridge using rudolf's backup tool (wifi) it doesn't work.  the tool also won't erase my platinum's save data either, it'll only back it up.  is platinum simply not compatible with the tool or am i doing something wrong? (it works with diamond).
also if it isn't compatible, is there any other way i can restore my platinum save data to the cart without buying extra hardware?

thanks in advance


----------



## lewys (Apr 25, 2009)

i might sound like a noob and im not ive been running ds homebrew for 3 years. but how do i find out my ip?


----------



## ChuckMcB (Apr 26, 2009)

lewys: WHat OS are you running? If windows: open a MS-DOS box and type: ipconfig.


----------



## wiiluver135 (May 15, 2009)

it doesn't see my softap, all i get is this:Connecting to Access Point...then after about a minute or so:Can't connect with the Access Point of Wifi Please confirm the WiFi setting (A): Confirm
after I his A it still doesn't connect...in short it doesn't work for me...HELP!


----------



## thebigboss14 (Sep 9, 2009)

the problem is that when I edited the .ini the old info keeps appearing on the screen no the new one?

Edit: 
I already got it working don't know but it just was wrong edited.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't upload my game because the DSi just don't recognize the cart when and get it in. Do I need a DS lite with a slot 2 expansion or something else? or there's a possible way to do it with the DSi?


----------



## ether2802 (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't have a game to test the backing up thing, but I want to know if this can work on a DSi with an M3i Zero..??


----------



## ChaosEnergy (Jul 14, 2010)

wiiluver135 said:
			
		

> it doesn't see my softap, all i get is this:Connecting to Access Point...then after about a minute or so:Can't connect with the Access Point of Wifi Please confirm the WiFi setting (A): Confirm
> after I his A it still doesn't connect...in short it doesn't work for me...HELP!


im having same issue
waned to dump my roms before holiday and loosing them in sand
mario cart connects fine
but the dump tools always error for ap connection


----------



## Random11 (Aug 10, 2010)

cant connect to computer... it is in the root. i set the prots up correctly and i am not using a dsi... but i wont connect!!!


----------



## pocchama1996 (Oct 13, 2010)

I get "The card of Slot-1 cannot be recognized. Please pull out once, and set it again."
no matter what game i try or how many times i pull in and out(joke intended) I cannot get it to work


----------



## pinsoft (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks.....


----------

